# Newby D/Tail Jig User



## thecoder (May 23, 2011)

Hi guys I have just purchased a SIP dovetail jig and can safely say it has tested my patience...

any how my question is when I cut the pieces (both together ) I am left with an open ended joint and an half hidden one,

how do I cut them both so they are both exposed please,...sorry if it seems a dumb question but i probably am.

cheers

Dave


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

It sounds like you are trying to cut a through dovetail with a half blind dovetail jig.

Knowing nothing of your jig, I don't know if it can do both kinds.

Sorry I can't be more help,


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

kp91 said:


> It sounds like you are trying to cut a through dovetail with a half blind dovetail jig.
> 
> Knowing nothing of your jig, I don't know if it can do both kinds.
> 
> Sorry I can't be more help,


You've got it, Doug. It won't do through dovetails.

I've attached a picture. They are the usual type that is sold under numerous brand names. They are actually one of the best value as they are quite cheap, despite coming with 7/16", 1/2" and 9/16" templates and a bearing guided cutter.

Ron, one of our members, has done a report on dovetail jigs. http://www.routerforums.com/woodworking-articles/27571-dovetail-jigs-compared-12-brands-1-a.html

If you want to do through dovetails you'll need something else, like a Katie jig or one of the Leigh ones.


Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

The SIP dovetail jig is one of the many dovetail jigs out on the market place that are all the same, you will need to read the manual over and over and in time you will get the job done I'm sure..

Dovetail Machine
http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/34000-34999/34102.pdf

=========



thecoder said:


> Hi guys I have just purchased a SIP dovetail jig and can safely say it has tested my patience...
> 
> any how my question is when I cut the pieces (both together ) I am left with an open ended joint and an half hidden one,
> 
> ...


----------



## thecoder (May 23, 2011)

Hi guys after much head scratching and frustration I can now use the jig,and to be fair I am impressed with it despite its limitations.

thanks for the feedback guys.

Dave


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Dave

If you search the site, there are many suggestions for simple improvements you can make for your jig. Try gluing sandpaper to the insides of the clamp bars for a start. It will give them a better grip, so that your workpieces don't move.

Cheers

Peter


----------

